# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Security wearables >  Shadow, wearable safety device, Servabo, Champaign, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@servabo9548

youtube.com/@servabo7949

twitter.com/Servabo_safe

linkedin.com/company/servabo-inc-

Co-founder, Vice President and Business Development Lead - Nishana Ismail

Co-founder - Timothy Deppen

"Shadow: A customizable personal panic button" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Shadow campaign video 

Published on Feb 2, 2015




> Shadow is a wearable safety device that alerts your friends and family with a single click!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Indiegogo Find: Shadow wearable safety device"

by Aaron Kraus
February 3, 2015

----------

